# "Send Up The Count"  [Please read and send out the word]



## ruxted

At this time of year, if you're having a really, really tough time, you're not alone.

You may have heard of people who hurt so much, who thought they had so little to look forward to, that the world would be better off without them.

If you're so down on yourself that there seems to be no other way out, don't do anything until you've finished reading this.

Because you're reading this here, there's a good chance you're in the military, have been in the military or are interested in the military.  You may know what we mean by "send up the count".  There's a variation of this practice out there that's worth remembering if you or someone you care about is going through a rough time.

"Sending up the count" is something that's done when troops are out somewhere dark and dangerous, and the leader, normally up in front, wants to make sure everyone's still there.  The leader whispers, "send up the count" to the next person, who whispers it to the next person, who whispers it to the next person and so on until it gets to the last person in line.  That person starts the whispering back forward again, only this time, they start off by tapping the shoulder of the person in front of them saying "one".  The next person taps the shoulder of the person in front of them and says "two".  This continues until the person behind the leader in front taps the leader's shoulder with the number of people behind the first person in line.

We do this especially at night, when we can't see to the end of the line, or even see the next person.  We do this to make sure all is well.  We do this to make sure everyone knows that whoever's supposed to be there, front and back, is there.  We do this to make sure those on the team are still with the team.  And if someone is missing, we find them and bring them back into the group. 

This happens in peace, and it happens in war.  It also must happen in the sometimes bewildering and frightening transition from war to peace. A vital part of our code is that we don't abandon our fellow soldiers, ever.

We need to remember that our "team" is still together. We will never forget one another; we shared too much. We, each of us, may be weak or broken but the bigger "we," the team, is still strong.

If you know someone who you think feels this bad, or if you haven't heard from colleagues in a while, reading this can give you an easy way to help.

Take it from  people who either know people who've harmed themselves or tried, or know family members and friends of those who have. 

You cannot know how much of a hole in the lives of others that's left when someone decides they shouldn't be here anymore.  It may seem hard, but people want you to be better.  To stay around.  To be there.

If you need some help, it's easy to feel like you're in the dark, with no hope of help.

If you need some help, you can make sure you're still part of the team.

If you know someone in trouble, you want to see if they're where they're supposed to be, physically as well as emotionally. Help send up the count.

If you know someone who's having trouble, reach out, talk to them and make sure they know there's someone to listen.  Help send up the count.

If you're that person needing help, please, please, please don't be afraid to reach out.  A call.  An email.  A text message.  Whatever it takes to let people know you're there.  Remember your brothers and sisters who covered your back in action are ready to do the same for you today.  Help send up the count.

If you haven't spoken to people you've been through terrible times with in a while, reach out.  A call.  An email.  A text message.  Whatever it takes to let people know you're all there together.  Even if you don't work together in the same place anymore.  Help send up the count.

There are a lot of places with people out there to help you if you're going through a rough time, or to help you if you want to help someone going through a rough time.  A few of them include:

-- Touch base with any of the Regimental associations you're familiar with from your deployment, just to say hello and be included in their count.
-- There are people out there who've had a tough time, and gotten help from those out there to help - you can click here to send a private message to one willing to help you out.
-- *1-800-883-6094* (Operational Stress Injury Social Support)
-- *1-800-268-7708* (24-Hour Toll-Free Crisis Help Line, Veterans Affairs Canada/Canadian Forces Member Assistance Program)

If nothing else works, call 9-1-1 and explain what you're going through, or what whoever you're worried about is going through.  Someone there will help you.

You don't have to suffer alone.  You don't have to keep it inside.  In fact, it's better to talk about it than keeping it bottled up inside. 

Asking for help when you need help isn't weak, it makes sense.

If you need help, or want to help someone who does, send up the count.
----
_Special thanks to Brihard, daftandbarmy and all the others at Milnet.ca who came up with and helped put some flesh to this concept._​


Also posted on Ruxted.ca


----------



## brihard

Ruxted: First, thank you very much for posting this.

I'm one of the guys involved with the post on this that's been flying around Facebook in the past couple days. The idea came form a buddy of mine, the 'send up the count' name was thought of by another member on this site, and I've somehow managed to start getting word out on it via various means.

There are a few of us working right now on making this into a more put together thing. We're not looking to create some sort of new service for vets- everything needed exists already and is run by smarter people than us. What 'send up the count' is about is pretty much exactly what it sounds like. Talk to guys in your old platoons / dets  / troops from tour, and try to get a 100% accounting of what everyone's doing these days in life, confirm everyone has a place to stay at night, that they're working, and that if they're having problems, they have people to talk to and are doing so. The big thing here is to find those whoa re off the radar and have fallen through the cracks. It's particularly critical as we come into the holiday season.

It seems like out of everything right now that can contribute to helping guys with operational stress injuries, the biggest one is simply finding thsoe not already identified. The guys who you've heard from the least are the ones most important to get in touch with.

I'd implore current or former CF members to lend a hand on this. At the end of the day what it really means is talking to a few old buddies you've served with- not something onerous at all, and it will likely prove to be a good experience. But you could also save someone's life without knowing it.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Where's that cool morale patch you designed?

C'mon, don't be shy...


----------



## brihard

C&Ping the message that's going out via a host of other means.

Good evening, 

I’m asking for your support. I’m a Canadian Forces veteran backing an initiative called, “Send up the count,” that is an a attempt to get as many veterans in Canada accounted for and looked after by those they served with. This is a non-political effort by veterans, for veterans, to try to catch our brothers and sisters who have 'fallen through the cracks' or are at risk of doing so. It goes without saying that recent events have inspired this, and it’s time to take action. The attached document details it all. I need your help forwarding this document to every serving and past member of the CF, any veterans you know of or any friends or family members of veterans that can help spread the word. The goal is to have phones ringing across the country December 6th, 2013, with veterans everywhere calling and checking in on other veterans. I need your help. They need your help. The intent is simple, the actions to take are straightforward, and the mission of saving the lives and livelihood of veterans is easily achievable by the people who were closest to them during their hardest experiences. 

We're looking for the widest dissemination possible by any means. Social media, phone calls, posting in unit lines- anything that will help it reach another set of eyes or ears is of use. Thank you for your help in this effort to reach some of our most vulnerable veterans at what can be the most difficult time of year. The link below has a simple handout we've put together with a bit more info and some contact numbers for those in crisis.

Through this group we have access to many CF units and many levels of leadership/command. I would encourage and even implore you to consider pushign this out through your networks and amongst the members of your unit. The very point of this is that we often don't know who's hurting until someone goes to the trouble to ask. 

Thanks folks,

Bri

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y0euwumonw74nt6/Send%20up%20the%20count.pdf


----------



## The Bread Guy

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Where's that cool morale patch you designed?
> 
> C'mon, don't be shy...


----------



## pbi

I would like to share this with my PPCLI Association Branch and with the Legion Branch I belong to. Is that OK?


----------



## ruxted

Of course PBI.
We want the word out as much as possible.


----------



## exgunnertdo

Excellent!

Sharing on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## The Bread Guy

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Excellent!
> 
> Sharing on Facebook and Twitter.


I've shared via Twitter using the
*#sendupthecount*
hashtag.


----------



## exgunnertdo

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I've shared via Twitter using the
> *#sendupthecount*
> hashtag.



GMTA - that's the hashtag I used!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

Thank you all for your contributions and work to get this going.  I fully support your efforts and will be doing my best to help contribute and send up the count as well.

On a related topic that I have been trying to help out the guys that were in my platoon overseas with, as well as anyone else that needs assistance is the push to help them if they find they are having issues getting medical treatment.  So with help from a fellow member of army.ca (Simian), the link provided is the guidance for medical care for members of the Primary Reserve.  Hopefully if others are having difficulty receiving treatment for any injury as a Class A soldier, this will help to get the ball rolling. 

http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/health-sante/pd/pol/4090-02-eng.asp

Again, BZ to all involved in this effort.
Thank you.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Thanks.

Disclaimer: Any resemblance to the RCR cap badge is purely coincidental and is in no way meant to imply that they are trying to corner the market on this cool morale patch.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman

I actually thought it looked more like Corrections than The RCR.....


----------



## brihard

Lots of very positive feedback rolling in- I'm hearing from lots of people who are saying "I'm in", and at the same time some messages from various organizations who work with vets are passing up the 'thank you'. I heard back from one of our very well known injured vets; he's interested and is gonna try to give this a plug. A PAffO friend of mine has at least one news outlet interested.

I'd highly encourage anyone to pass this around within their units/organizations. Part of the rationale behind Dec 6th is to try to catch units before they stand down for dissemination. If this could get mention at O Groups, or even just off net within the unit lines, that would be phenomenally helpful for getting word right down to the troops who are most likely still in touch with those guys that the system has already let slip and just noone knows it yet.

Note that while we have stuck a date on this, it's more to encourage people "Oh damn, I need to get on this". It can and should be an any time / any means sort of thing. If a single veteran is found living on the streets or on the brink of suicide through this, totally worth it.


----------



## The Bread Guy

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Disclaimer: Any resemblance to the RCR cap badge is purely coincidental and is in no way meant to imply that they are trying to corner the market on this cool morale patch.  ;D


Plus, it's the most "Canadian" (or least "sheriff's badge") looking option available on the web site I used  ;D


----------



## Danjanou

This is really starting to get passed around over on Facebook amongst several of the various CF and Veterans pages and groups there. Lots of individuals sgaring and copying it, which is a good start.


----------



## brihard

Danjanou said:
			
		

> This is really starting to get passed around over on Facebook amongst several of the various CF and Veterans pages and groups there. Lots of individuals sgaring and copying it, which is a good start.



Oh man, no kidding. My first post on it from a few days ago has something like over 170 shares that I'm aware of. My buddy and I I made a big push last night tog et this out and we're seeing results.


----------



## klacquement

I've posted this to Facebook, Google Plus, and Twitter using #SendUpTheCount.  I've also suggested that the admins of my mess Facebook page post it.


----------



## ArmyRick

Sorry to be simple, how do I put this on my facebook?


----------



## Cat

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Sorry to be simple, how do I put this on my facebook?



https://www.facebook.com/groups/453918921380630/

Click the link, it'll bring you to the Send up the Count facebook page and you can share one of the posts from there. You could also link http://milnewsca.wordpress.com/2013/12/02/send-up-the-count/


----------



## brihard

Thanks Cat.

Also, PM inbound.


----------



## PuckChaser

Got it up on my Facebook, hopefully everyone else here with one will take the time to share it. This is one cause I take close to heart, and I'll be making sure I get a count from my troops tomorrow morning.


----------



## George Wallace

This is a concern that all should not brush off.  Many cases are not hitting the MSM.  Here is one case from todays news:  LINK

In some cases, poor leadership (as may be this case) is letting us down.  It is important that we take care of each other.


----------



## brihard

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This is a concern that all should not brush off.  Many cases are not hitting the MSM.  Here is one case from todays news:  LINK
> 
> In some cases, poor leadership (as may be this case) is letting us down.  It is important that we take care of each other.



George- perfect case of 'small world'. The other guy who started this with me, Jordan, only just saw that article today- they did battle school together and were in the same platoon on one of their tours. One of those 'Holy f***' moments for him.

We've got some pretty impressive dissemination of this so far within units/organizations. Beyond just within units, another federal agency that hires a lot of ex military has had this posted on their own internal staff bulletin board. The RMC alumni newsletter is going to print something on it. Military Minds has picked this up, Jody Mitic has said he'll give us a plug, and a whole slew of military members of all ranks are pushing this out through their own networks. I can comfortably say that a few thousand CF members minimum have seen this through Facebook shares alone; potentially quite a bit more. A bunch of Americans have picked up on it too.

I'm blown away by the support we're getting and how widely this is spreading. I'm humbled by how many folks have thrown themselves behind this. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pieman

I'm not sure if this has been posted before. I can honestly say I have met few soldiers so dedicated and driven to do well at his job.  Knowing him, taking him out of the military must have been like ripping his face off and telling him to 'carry on':

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/soldier-attempts-suicide-after-being-told-ptsd-will-end-military-career-1.1573087


----------



## kratz

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> GMTA - that's the hashtag I used!



Great work, I've reposted it as well.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Brihard said:
			
		

> I'm blown away by the support we're getting and how widely this is spreading. I'm humbled by how many folks have thrown themselves behind this. Thanks everyone!


Well done to you & your bud for this.

Also, thanks very much to 1 CMBG's Info-machine for sharing #sendupthecount via Twitter in English and French!

What the Minister had to say today about "mental health in the CF" ....


> “The loss of any member of the Canadian Armed Forces is tragic and affects each and every one of us on the Defence Team. We mourn with the family and friends of the deceased and will help to ensure that the Canadian Armed Forces family supports those left behind in their loss and time of need.
> 
> The Government and the Canadian Armed Forces take every death seriously and as such we will explore all facets of these recent deaths to try and learn from them and reduce future occurrences.
> 
> We must continue to do all we can as a team to support our personnel, to encourage people in crisis to access our health care system and to reinforce and promote the excellent mental health care system that we have in the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> Like all Canadians, it is essential that military personnel and former members alike recognize mental health issues when they occur. I want to remind those who may be going through difficult times that they are not alone and there is support available to get them through this.
> 
> As Canadians and members of the Canadian Armed Forces, we must all be vigilant of our subordinates, peers, superiors and family members. We need to watch for changes in behaviour, be ready to listen to our friends and aid them in seeking care if we think they need it.
> 
> Often, peers and family members are the first to notice behavioural changes such as increased anxiety, anger, sadness, negativity, avoidance and substance-use that could lead to mental health difficulties. When we notice these changes, we must not be afraid to act - do not underestimate the impact you can have.
> 
> I encourage those in need to reach out to their families, peers, supervisors, padres and medical professionals. Help is available at your base and wing clinics, via the member assistance program (1 800 268 7708), at your local emergency room or by calling 911.
> 
> We all have a responsibility to promote the importance of seeking mental health treatment and to ensuring those in need of care get the assistance they require. For more information on recognizing the signs of mental health problems in your family members and peers, please visit the Road to Mental Readiness website.”


_(Note:  the link embedded in the Road to Mental Readiness page in the statement doesn't seem to be working - it brings you back to the Minister's statement - here's the correct link to the Mental Readiness Training page)_

.... as well as the CDS:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, any, each, and every suicide is a tragedy, and the loss of any soldier is painful and heartbreaking to our men, women and families. Although suicide is an international public health concern, for an organization built on leadership, built on camaraderie, and built on strength, it hits us especially hard. We have an expert health care system to support us, but in order for us to help each other, it’s essential that all military personnel, like all Canadians, recognize mental health issues as they develop.
> 
> As you’re already aware, we each have a role to serve in identifying and assisting those affected by mental health concerns. Don’t underestimate the direct, positive impact you can have as a leader, as a friend, or as a subordinate. We can all note changes in behaviour, we can all listen to each other, and we can all aid in seeking help.
> 
> For those of you currently combating mental illness, don’t avoid or delay accessing support services and treatment. If you have thoughts of suicide, help is immediately available by calling 911. Expert help is also available at your base and wing clinics, via the member assistance program (1-800-268-7708) or at your local emergency room. Reach out to your friends, family members, leaders, padres and medical professionals for support.
> 
> Self-stigma regarding mental health must end. Just as you would expect to be helped by your colleagues on the battlefield if you were physically injured, your brothers and sisters in arms are with you in the fight against mental illness.
> 
> Care is available to each of us. From private to General, from recruit to retirement; we’re a team and we’re there to support each other.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Dec 6th is now 'Send up the Count' day:

http://www.legionbcyukon.ca/content/send-count-day-dec-6


----------



## dapaterson

1 CMBG agrees:

Send up the count this Holiday season.  1CMBG (@1CMBG)


----------



## Thompson_JM

It's also on Twitter now https://twitter.com/Sendupthecount

And in case the FB link isn't up yet https://www.facebook.com/groups/453918921380630/


----------



## Cat

Pieman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this has been posted before. I can honestly say I have met few soldiers so dedicated and driven to do well at his job.  Knowing him, taking him out of the military must have been like ripping his face off and telling him to 'carry on':
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/soldier-attempts-suicide-after-being-told-ptsd-will-end-military-career-1.1573087



An update to this http://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/news/story/1.2451633


----------



## The Bread Guy

What the PM had to say during Question Period (QP) yesterday:


> Mr. Speaker, once again, let me just say, I think that this applies to all members of the House of Commons, all of our thoughts and prayers are with all of the friends and families of those who have been touched by these recent suicides.  I think it is the responsibility of all of us to encourage those who need support, those who need help, to get that help. We should reach out to them and encourage them to do that. Those supports are available and we will make sure, of course, that they continue to be available to those people .... those services are available at Service Canada offices across the country. This government has invested far more in services for our veterans.  As I just said, our thoughts and prayers are with the families and friends who have been touched by these events. It is the responsibility of all of us to encourage those who need support to get that support. We understand the difficulties that our military personnel have faced, and services are available to them .... a number of programs and services are available for our soldiers and veterans. They include the Canadian Armed Forces military assistance program, military family resource centres, the operational stress injury social support program, and the road to mental readiness program.  There are more, but the most important thing is that we understand that what our soldiers go through is not easy. The work they do is very hard, very dangerous and full of very difficult experiences. I think it is important for all of us to encourage soldiers who need help to get that help.



What the Defence Minister had to say during QP (with only a smidgen of politics in yellow):


> Mr. Speaker, as the Prime Minister indicated, our thoughts and prayers go out to the families, colleagues, and friends of these individuals.  Suicide is a tragedy, and we have a role to play in reaching out to those who are hurting and encouraging them to get help. I know that the Canadian Armed Forces has a confidential 24/7 toll-free telephone advisory and referral service. I would urge all of those who are going through a crisis to reach out.  There is help. We all have a responsibility to make sure that they know that .... we all have a role to play in making sure that the services are there for our men and women in uniform and indeed for our veterans.  The member indicated that she would like to see more money spent on health care, more investment, and there certainly has been under this government. We have almost doubled the number of health care professionals.  We all do what we have to do to make sure that these individuals are approached and in making sure that they know help is there. I urge them to contact the armed forces to have the services that are in place made available to them .... it was under this government that we created a joint personnel support unit to allow our ill and injured members to work with medical personnel, social workers, occupational therapists and others to help them transition back into civilian life. However, again, *one of the things the member could do is start supporting the efforts we have made over the years to increase help to our veterans. That would be a first step, and I certainly would welcome that* .... The Chief of the Defence Staff and the Chief of Military Personnel have assured me that members of the Canadian Armed Forces are not released until they are prepared for that transition. I remind the member opposite that every possible accommodation is made to ensure that soldiers are kept in the forces and provided with the best possible support before being considered for release. This is the least we can do for them.



Good to see major players calling for people to reach out, whether they're hurting or know someone who is.


----------



## muskrat89

Send Up The Count has gone out from Dominion HQ to every ANAVETS Unit in the country...


----------



## Pieman

> An update to this http://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/news/story/1.2451633





> The military has redesignated him a "severely wounded soldier” meaning he can leave the military at his own pace.


That is a good development to hear.


----------



## cudmore

Anyone want to talk about this on the Radio?


----------



## Strike

cudmore said:
			
		

> Anyone want to talk about this on the Radio?



Maybe PM the guys on the first page of this thread who were involved in its creation...and then let us know when and where it will air.   :nod:

And why aren't you spreading the news on your Twitter feed?  Come on!


----------



## cudmore

I sent it out on Facebook.  Twitter soon.


----------



## daftandbarmy

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Send Up The Count has gone out from Dominion HQ to every ANAVETS Unit in the country...



Next step: put it on beermats. That should reach 99% of the country at least twice daily around Xmas time  ;D


----------



## brihard

SEND UP THE COUNT: CTV News Interview, Saturday 7 December

Send Up The Count has been contacted by CTV news, and will be doing a live interview tomorrow, Sautrday 7 December, for national broadcast with anchor Brad Giffen. C.F. veteran Brian Harding, one of the people behind 'send up the count', will be on air explaining what the initiative is, why it's important, what we're asking veterans to do and the response that we've received.

The interview will be at or shortly after 3 PM Eastern Time, or 12 Noon Pacific. This is an important opportunity to help spread the word farther, and to generate interest among veterans in contacting their buddies and finding those slipping through the cracks so they can become success stories in overcoming the challenges that have been causing them to suffer.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/453918921380630/


----------



## Danjanou

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Send Up The Count has gone out from Dominion HQ to every ANAVETS Unit in the country...



And totally ignored by the Royal Canadian Legion  :

Brian ggod to hear re the CTV interview


----------



## The Bread Guy

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Send Up The Count has gone out from Dominion HQ to every ANAVETS Unit in the country...


Belated well done!


			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> And totally ignored by the Royal Canadian Legion  :


Maybe that'll change after they see it on TV?  


			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> SEND UP THE COUNT: CTV News Interview, Saturday 7 December
> 
> Send Up The Count has been contacted by CTV news, and will be doing a live interview tomorrow, Sautrday 7 December, for national broadcast with anchor Brad Giffen. C.F. veteran Brian Harding, one of the people behind 'send up the count', will be on air explaining what the initiative is, why it's important, what we're asking veterans to do and the response that we've received.
> 
> The interview will be at or shortly after 3 PM Eastern Time, or 12 Noon Pacific. This is an important opportunity to help spread the word farther, and to generate interest among veterans in contacting their buddies and finding those slipping through the cracks so they can become success stories in overcoming the challenges that have been causing them to suffer.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/453918921380630/


Good stuff!


----------



## brihard

Danjanou said:
			
		

> And totally ignored by the Royal Canadian Legion  :
> 
> Brian ggod to hear re the CTV interview



Thanks. BC/Yukon command out a blurb on their website and Twitter I think.

Most importantly- we have a confirmed life saved out of this. An injured and released vet who was going to kill himself did not as a result of seeing so many people opening up. He did not, and called his padre instead. He told me this first hand and have me permission to mention it.

All the work is well worth it.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Brihard said:
			
		

> Most importantly- we have a confirmed life saved out of this. An injured and released vet who was going to kill himself did not as a result of seeing so many people opening up. He did not, and called his padre instead. He told me this first hand and have me permission to mention it.
> 
> All the work is well worth it.


Good to hear.



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Thanks. BC/Yukon command out a blurb on their website and Twitter I think.


Twitter for sure.


----------



## Strike

Bri - If one person's life is saved from this then it's a success.  BZ!


----------



## Scott

Brihard said:
			
		

> Thanks. BC/Yukon command out a blurb on their website and Twitter I think.
> 
> Most importantly- we have a confirmed life saved out of this. An injured and released vet who was going to kill himself did not as a result of seeing so many people opening up. He did not, and called his padre instead. He told me this first hand and have me permission to mention it.
> 
> All the work is well worth it.



Fucking good on ye!!!!


----------



## RedcapCrusader

I saw this movement explode over the last few days, and to hear that it has done some good to at least one of our brothers is outstanding.

Hopefully, there are more that _We_ can do some good for as well.


----------



## Danjanou

One saved brother is good news.


----------



## mariomike

The Ruxted Group said:
			
		

> If nothing else works, call 9-1-1 and explain what you're going through, or what whoever you're worried about is going through.  Someone there will help you.



For 9-1-1 callers in Toronto, there is a "Warm Transfer Line".

The Distress Centre has a partnership with Toronto EMS in the provision of a dedicated line for at risk callers. When callers have provided their location, the dispatcher transfers the call to the Distress Centre for support until paramedics arrive ( if required ).

Also, on subway platforms, callers can push the blue button on the payphones. They are then assessed for their level of risk, and a decision is made as to whether Transit Control should cut the power to the third rail.  

There are also hotlines on the Bloor Viaduct.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Brihard said:
			
		

> Thanks. BC/Yukon command out a blurb on their website and Twitter I think.
> 
> Most importantly- we have a confirmed life saved out of this. An injured and released vet who was going to kill himself did not as a result of seeing so many people opening up. He did not, and called his padre instead. He told me this first hand and have me permission to mention it.
> 
> All the work is well worth it.



"From caring comes courage."
Lao Tzu


----------



## Edward Campbell

Strike said:
			
		

> Bri - If one person's life is saved from this then it's a success.  BZ!




 :ditto:

I know Brihard will protest that he didn't do it alone, and while that's true ~ we never do much that's really worthwhile alone, do we? ~ he took the initiative, he took the lead and that's what made it all happen. BZ, indeed!


----------



## The Bread Guy

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I know Brihard will protest that he didn't do it alone, and while that's true ~ we never do much that's really worthwhile alone, do we? ~ *he took the initiative, he took the lead and that's what made it all happen. BZ, indeed!*


 :nod:


----------



## kratz

I co-taught a first aid course today at an army reserve unit and the CO (on course) insisted the CSR chapter be covered.

With the most instructional experience, I took the lead on covering it and drove home the message 
to look out for each other, speak up and the help, support is there.


----------



## daftandbarmy

kratz said:
			
		

> I co-taught a first aid course today at an army reserve unit and the CO (on course) insisted the CSR chapter be covered.
> 
> With the most instructional experience, I took the lead on covering it and drove home the message
> to look out for each other, speak up and the help, support is there.



Send up the count


----------



## Edward Campbell

http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1055930

Good job, Brihard.

-----

Edited at add: And thanks to _CTV News_ for helping to tell Canadians about this.


----------



## PMedMoe

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Good job, Brihard.
> 
> -----
> 
> Edited at add: And thanks to _CTV News_ for helping to tell Canadians about this.



What he said.   :nod:


----------



## Strike

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1055930
> 
> Good job, Brihard.
> 
> -----
> 
> Edited at add: And thanks to _CTV News_ for helping to tell Canadians about this.



I echo both sentiments!


----------



## daftandbarmy

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1055930
> 
> Good job, Brihard.
> 
> -----
> 
> Edited at add: And thanks to _CTV News_ for helping to tell Canadians about this.



Fantastic!  :nod:


----------



## George Wallace

Well done.  

 And E.R.C.......Thanks for the link.


----------



## 57Chevy

Ditto et al and shared

WTG  :nod:


----------



## muskrat89

We see what is happening here and on Facebook; I thought I would share a glimpse of what else is going on at the grassroots level. I spoke with my parents today who are both very active in Unit #95 ANAVETS. As you may recall, Dominion HQ has sent "Send Up The Count" to Units all across Canada. Anyway, Unit #95 e-mailed it to every member; understanding that not all of their members are into e-mail or Facebook, they are handing out hard copies to all members at the next meeting. It has also been circulated to the Town Police Department and Ambulance service, RCMP Detachment (who were also sending it to Division HQ in Fredericton), 89th Field Battery (the local Militia Unit) and lots of other entities as well. It has been well-received and everyone involved is actively distributing through their respective networks...


----------



## brihard

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> We see what is happening here and on Facebook; I thought I would share a glimpse of what else is going on at the grassroots level. I spoke with my parents today who are both very active in Unit #95 ANAVETS. As you may recall, Dominion HQ has sent "Send Up The Count" to Units all across Canada. Anyway, Unit #95 e-mailed it to every member; understanding that not all of their members are into e-mail or Facebook, they are handing out hard copies to all members at the next meeting. It has also been circulated to the Town Police Department and Ambulance service, RCMP Detachment (who were also sending it to Division HQ in Fredericton), 89th Field Battery (the local Militia Unit) and lots of other entities as well. It has been well-received and everyone involved is actively distributing through their respective networks...



That's fantastic, thank you. Would you like me to forward you my contact info in case anyone in any of those organizations wants to get in touch with me? 

By chance do you have a link to anything ANAVETS has published/sent out so I can take a look? Just for my SA.


----------



## ModlrMike

While I agree and fully support this initiative to reach out to vets who might be dealing with PTSD or OSI, I think it is equally important to remember that there are vets who need our help in other ways. Those who were released or retired solely because of physical limitations and have faded into anonymity. Vets who ended their service on good terms, but to whom time has not been a friend. 

We need to be careful reach out to all vets who have lost connection with the greater veteran community, struggling or not.

Send up the count.


----------



## Edward Campbell

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> While I agree and fully support this initiative to reach out to vets who might be dealing with PTSD or OSI, I think it is equally important to remember that there are vets who need our help in other ways. Those who were released or retired solely because of physical limitations and have faded into anonymity. Vets who ended their service on good terms, but to whom time has not been a friend.
> 
> We need to be careful reach out to all vets who have lost connection with the greater veteran community, struggling or not.
> 
> Send up the count.




 :goodpost:

Thanks for that reminder, especially at this time of year.


----------



## Danjanou

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> While I agree and fully support this initiative to reach out to vets who might be dealing with PTSD or OSI, I think it is equally important to remember that there are vets who need our help in other ways. Those who were released or retired solely because of physical limitations and have faded into anonymity. Vets who ended their service on good terms, but to whom time has not been a friend.
> 
> We need to be careful reach out to all vets who have lost connection with the greater veteran community, struggling or not.
> 
> Send up the count.



I agree with ERC, an excellent post. This is important not just due to the time of year, but these older vets are now for the most far removed from their old service lives and connections and the related the support systems, both official and unoficial and/or do not know of them. In many ways that could make them even more vulnerable. How many will we miss in our count?


----------



## mariomike

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> It has also been circulated to the Town Police Department and Ambulance service, RCMP Detachment (who were also sending it to Division HQ in Fredericton), 89th Field Battery (the local Militia Unit) and lots of other entities as well.



I forwarded it to our CREMS (Community Referrals by EMS) program. 

Referrals to CREMS are made by Paramedics who respond to 9-1-1 calls based on a determination that a patient is in need of additional healthcare or support services.


----------



## brihard

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I agree with ERC, an excellent post. This is important not just due to the time of year, but these older vets are now for the most far removed from theor old service lives and conncetions and the related the support systems, both official and unofficial and/or do not know of them. In many ways that could make them even more vulnerable. How many will we miss in our count?



I have interviews today with CBC TV and radio, and Sun TV. Hopefully the CBC one in particular will reach many of those.


----------



## brihard

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/video/featured/prime-time/867432237001/veteran-finally-gets-his-medals/2916412301001


Aaaand here's the Sun interview. CBC to follow likely tomorrow.


----------



## PuckChaser

Brihard said:
			
		

> http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/video/featured/prime-time/867432237001/veteran-finally-gets-his-medals/2916412301001
> 
> 
> Aaaand here's the Sun interview. CBC to follow likely tomorrow.



Starts at 3:47 for anyone wanting to skip the stolen valour part.


----------



## Edward Campbell

I don't know much, certainly nowhere near enough, about OSIs, PTSD, and so on, but I do know a bit about how the media _follows_ a story ... and why.

I also don't know much about how the CF, and the public healthcare system at large, reacts to and treats OSIs, but I do now a bit about people.

The great thing about "Send up the count" is that it is "one-to-one" or "peer to peer" and it doesn't need any formal organization or money or anything else: just a tiny bit of good will and individual effort.

It is sad to say, but I suspect this story doesn't have "legs," as media people say ... it is here because of a small spate of human tragedies and some reaction to them, including "Send up the count." It also provides a _stick_ with which the media can prod government ministers in the hopes of provoking a misstatement and "Gotcha!"*

All of us, it's not a strength or weakness issue, can be lonely and that can turn, too easily, into a sense of isolation and that, I guess, can lead to clinical depression and a whole host of associated risks. The genius of "Send up the count" is that it addresses the root cause: it provides someone to whom a person can talk, privately and confidently, about whatever is bothering them. (As far as I know I don't have any "issues," but I was just at an event with a bunch of fellows of about my age and experience ~ infantry dinosaurs! ~ and I can talk to them in ways that I cannot talk with younger friends, my doctor or even my family.) It's the whole "shared experiences" thing and it works for everyone. We soldiers, have bonds with other soldiers that are incredibly strong, even after years and years, even after decades.

Just because the media attention to OSIs/PTSD etc will wane doesn't mean that we should stop "Sending up the count." Reaching out to old comrades in arms, offering a hand, or just an ear, is always a good thing.

_____
* http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-gotcha-journalism.htm


----------



## Jed

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I don't know much, certainly nowhere near enough, about OSIs, PTSD, and so on, but I do know a bit about how the media _follows_ a story ... and why.
> 
> I also don't know much about how the CF, and the public healthcare system at large, reacts to and treats OSIs, but I do now a bit about people.
> 
> The great thing about "Send up the count" is that it is "one-to-one" or "peer to peer" and it doesn't need any formal organization or money or anything else: just a tiny bit of good will and individual effort.
> 
> It is sad to say, but I suspect this story doesn't have "legs," as media people say ... it is here because of a small spate of human tragedies and some reaction to them, including "Send up the count." It also provides a _stick_ with which the media can prod government ministers in the hopes of provoking a misstatement and "Gotcha!"*
> 
> All of us, it's not a strength or weakness issue, can be lonely and that can turn, too easily, into a sense of isolation and that, I guess, can lead to clinical depression and a whole host of associated risks. The genius of "Send up the count" is that it addresses the root cause: it provides someone to whom a person can talk, privately and confidently, about whatever is bothering them. (As far as I know I don't have any "issues," but I was just at an event with a bunch of fellows of about my age and experience ~ infantry dinosaurs! ~ and I can talk to them in ways that I cannot talk with younger friends, my doctor or even my family.) It's the whole "shared experiences" thing and it works for everyone. We soldiers, have bonds with other soldiers that are incredibly strong, even after years and years, even after decades.
> 
> Just because the media attention to OSIs/PTSD etc will wane doesn't mean that we should stop "Sending up the count." Reaching out to old comrades in arms, offering a hand, or just an ear, is always a good thing.
> 
> _____
> * http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-gotcha-journalism.htm



Another good post.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Shared in accordance with the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the _Copyright Act_


> The commander-in-chief of the Canadian Forces says the military and country must do more to treat post-traumatic stress disorder and prevent suicides among soldiers, explaining a “stiff upper lip” attitude needs to be overcome to help treat soldiers and veterans with mental illness.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with Postmedia News, Gov. Gen. David Johnston says the country has “paid a considerable price” for the Afghanistan war, including losing 158 soldiers, with many other troops coming home with lost limbs and mental scars.
> 
> After four Canadian military suicides were reported in the span of a week, Gov. Gen. Johnston said he regularly discusses with military brass concerns over PTSD and mental illness among soldiers, and insists that “one suicide is one too many.”
> 
> Chief of the Defence Staff General Tom Lawson was at Rideau Hall this week and said he is “very concerned” about PTSD and suicides in the military,  Gov. Gen. Johnston said.
> 
> “We have a unique situation where people in uniform often feel that it’s kind of stiff upper lip and you suck it up. And we have to overcome that notion, so that they, like anyone else, recognizes that mental illness is an illness like a physical illness, and you identify it, you deal with it, bring it out in the open, and you get at it to attempt to cure it, as we can in the overwhelming majority of cases,” Gov. Gen. Johnston said in a wide-ranging interview at Rideau Hall, in which he also discussed subjects from diplomacy to education.
> 
> “There must be a great sense of responsibility to our men and women in uniform, while in uniform, and when they become civilians again, right down to their base — the people that are with them on a daily basis. And I think we have a ways to go in that.”


_National Post_, 13 Dec 13


----------



## brihard

A Hamilton radio station did a story on SUTC, and they gave me a fair bit more time to work with- I was able to push that this isn't just PTSD and OSIs. That's an accurate criticism of how it's evolved thus far- perhaps, naturally, people suffering from those problems have been some of those speaking up loudest of late. But we've been remiss in not, up until now, sufficiently pushing the message that a lot of suicide is not PTSD/OSI related. We're aiming to correct that.

Word continues to come back in from units- support for this is fantastic. Thanks to everyone who's been checking up on guys.

https://soundcloud.com/am900chml/helping-soldiers-through-tough


----------



## pbi

I have distributed it to my PPCLI Association branch here in Kingston (including the National Association President) and to the Senior Serving ERE here.

Well done on this.


----------



## pbi

Through a member of my Association branch, this is now on unofficial distribution to the Ontario Provincial Police as well. Not only will it help the OPP (who are the police service of jurisdiction in many of the smaller places where some of our PTSD sufferers are located)  in their duties: it will help them as an institution as well. PTSD does not respect colour of uniform.

Merry Christmas


----------



## brihard

Re-posting from the Send Up The Count facebook page- another suicide, this time in Gagetown. Please note we did NOT put the name up on the page until it was disclosed by the CF and reported in the media.

- - - - - - - - -

Another sad day. We became aware yesterday of the death by suicide of WO Martin Mercier, of CFB Gagetown. WO Mercier was RCR, and posted to the 5 Canadian Division Training Centre. He was found at his home.

For every completed suicide there are usually several attempts as well. Sometimes they're more cry for help than serious attempt. Sometimes timely action by first responders and medical professionals saves a life. Sometimes it is the friends, family, and coworkers who catch that person in the attempt and are able to pull them back form the edge.

For every completion or attempt though, there are many people each day who hold back specifically because they have those in their lives who are showing that they care about them and their challenges, and who give them someone they can safely talk to about what's troubling them without being judged or cut down. We can all be that person- many of us probably have without even realizing just what we were doing for our comrades.

Keep an eye on your buddies. Remember the original effort of SUTC- find those guys you haven't talked to in years who you shared tours or time in unit with. Ask them if they're doing alright, and if they're released, find out if work, family life etc is going alright. You will never be wrong to flat out ask someone "Are you thinking about suicide?" or "Are you thinking about killing yourself?" We've had it happen here on this site and it's amazing how someone can open up as soon as someone that honestly cares asks the question. If you hear something from someone that worries you, and you don't know what to do- come here and ask, or shoot a private message to any of the admins, and we'll help out.


----------



## brihard

The response posted on SUTC to these new revelations:




			
				Send Up The Count said:
			
		

> SUTC has become aware of the very serious allegations against WO Mercier in the weeks prior to his death. We do not comment or hold opinion on criminal justice matters. Every suicide in the military community is a tragedy, regardless of the circumstances that led to it.
> 
> Everyone in Canada has the right to be presumed innocent until proven guilty before the courts. We won't speculate on what truth if any there may be to the charges WO Mercier faced. We don't see this as relevant to SUTC's message or mission. It's simply way outside our arcs.
> 
> Summed up- this instance is pretty much a shit show. SUTC will stick with what we do. Whatever the underlying truth is of what happened leading up to this, what *is* certain is that many people are still affected by his death- friends and comrades of his who simply know the infantry warrant officer who they've served with. I know some of them, and so do many of you. People who counted themselves as his friends are still on this page. This is still an ugly shock to the military community. Continue to do what you do folks, and keep focused on helping out comrades.


----------



## George Wallace

Found this on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1QoyTmeAYw

Well worth a listen to.  There are other presentations on mental illness such as depression and loneliness that fall into the periphery of this as well.


----------



## a_majoor

Some information from Discovery about "why" people destroy themselves. While hardly a diagnostic guide, being aware of these factors in yourself or others might make the difference:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNgLrHGymYc


----------



## brihard

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Some information from Discovery about "why" people destroy themselves. While hardly a diagnostic guide, being aware of these factors in yourself or others might make the difference:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNgLrHGymYc



Thanks, I've put that up on the page.

I'm also happy to report that we had a 'save' on one of our major bases this past weekend- someone noticed some red flags, and four guys who knew him were able to get the right people to the guy. He's being looked after.


----------



## AirDet

Brihard said:
			
		

> Thanks, I've put that up on the page.
> 
> I'm also happy to report that we had a 'save' on one of our major bases this past weekend- someone noticed some red flags, and four guys who knew him were able to get the right people to the guy. He's being looked after.



 :cheers: Good on them! I hope they get a Bravo Zulu. It's hard to know when to step in sometimes.


----------



## George Wallace

Here is an informative video about getting support that you may need:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=791178010909944&set=vb.767088219985590&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set


----------



## brihard

I like it. We've got the video up on the page, and I'm pushing it personally as well. I like the message that your career can continue after admitting to mental health issues.

One piece of strong criticism I've seen form many is that junior ranks aren't represented. I'm hoping that future video s(which they've hinted at) address that.

I also hope to see CFMAP pushed more.  Few troops I think realize that they have access to free and confidential, non-military psychological sessions that they can access with zero consequence. I think there's potentially very significant return on investment in advertising CFMAP more effectively.


----------



## George Wallace

Here is a moving video by JP Cormier and a compilation of photos to accompany his song "HOMETOWN BATTLEFIELD" depicting the trials of Canadian soldiers and veterans.


----------



## LRTDMO

has this patch been put into production yet and if not will it be ?


----------



## George Wallace

Congratulations Brian.  Getting credit where credit is due:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> 'Send up the Count' offers mental health, crisis support
> By Steph Crosier, Kingston Whig-Standard
> Friday, June 5, 2015 8:23:31 EDT PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Harding, corporal at the time, during a convoy run to the remote Canadian outpost of Strong Point Pegasus, Kandahar Afghanistan on Friday February 6, 2009. Supplied Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Scales knows what she witnessed while deployed in Afghanistan will stay with her forever. She hopes the memories will fade, and the nightmares will dissipate, but, in the meantime, Scales has her faithful chihuahua, Penelope, to care for her and the Facebook group "Send up the Count" to support her.
> 
> Scales was a clerk in the Canadian Forces for 19 years before she was medically released for post-traumatic stress disorder and neck injuries in 2011. Sitting in the shade of her back deck Thursday, with Penelope on her lap to calm her nerves, the 42-year-old from Kingston told the Whig-Standard she joined the Forces' reserves at 19 in April 1992.
> 
> "I was still in high school when I joined," Scales said. "It was always something I wanted to do. I don't know why -- no one in my family was in the military."
> 
> As a clerk, Scales was deployed to Bosnia, Canadian Forces Station Alert, and completed two tours in Afghanistan. During the latter, Scales witnessed situations that remain difficult to talk about even to this day.
> 
> "I saw some things ...," Scales said. "Came into some dangerous situations."
> 
> She said the PTSD started during her first tour to Afghanistan, but during her time there she was too busy to focus on it. Finishing her second tour to Afghanistan in 2005, Scales returned to Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, where she was posted at the time. Getting into a routine, vicious symptoms of her PTSD emerged. Seeking help, Scales went to the base psychologist for treatment.
> 
> "You have to be ready; I don't think I really was at that time," Scales said. "At that time, it was just talk therapy. They gave me a lot of tips and hints. Got me into guided imagery, muscle relaxation, things like that.
> 
> "The breathing exercises, that helped when anxiety attacks started to come on."
> 
> Eventually, Scales was posted back home to Kingston, but she wasn't the same. Though the exercises and talking helped, she had changed as a person and as a leader in her unit.
> 
> "I started to get really anxious again, and I started telling people off, jacking people up," Scales said. "Never for no reason. If someone was rude to one of my clerks out into the hall they went.
> 
> "But that's not me, so it was at that point where I knew I had to take a step back and I went on sick leave."
> 
> In addition to her PTSD, Scales went on sick leave to undergo two spine surgeries following a training incident, and two surgeries on both her knees. The combination of mental and physical injuries eventually led to her medical release in 2011.
> 
> Since her release, Scales hasn't been able to work, but has volunteered with the Operational Stress Injury Social Support program helping others dealing with PTSD. Though she had to stop voluteering with the program for personal reasons, she soon discovered the Facebook group "Send up the Count."
> 
> "I think somebody added me right after it first started, and I thought it was fantastic," Scales said. "Just the whole purpose because it. So I joined, and invited a whole bunch of other people."
> 
> Send up the Count, named after a patrol drill that ensures all troops are accounted for, was created in November 2013 by infantry reservist Brian Harding, Jordan Irvine and Dan McInnis, along with three other administrators. The men started the group after there were four Forces member suicides in a span of just a few months.
> 
> "The primary mission when it all started was let's stop dudes from killing themselves," Harding said from the Yukon. "The idea was, hey, once in a while you call old buddies you used to serve with and say, 'Hey, how are you doing? No really, how are you doing?'"
> 
> Harding started his military career in Kingston as an infantry reservist in the Princess of Wales' Own Regiment in February 2004. He studied criminology and criminal justice at the University of Ottawa, taking a hiatus in 2007 to complete workup training in preparation to deploy to Kandahar, Afghanistan, in 2008. Completing a six-month tour in convoy escorting and base security, Harding was promoted to master corporal. He graduated from Ottawa in 2011, worked full time at his regiment and was promoted to sergeant in August 2011 as an operations and training NCO.
> 
> Harding, now a police officer, said that though there is a bevy of civilian and military resources to help with mental illness, there are still people falling through the cracks, not asking for help.
> 
> "There are some things where anyone can help, and well, we're anybody, let's see what we can do," Harding said.
> 
> Currently there are 9,510 members in the group that is closed to only serving military members, veterans and immediate family of those serving or who have served. Heavily supervised to avoid conflict, the group features posts as raw as: "Some one give me a call," followed by a phone number.
> 
> "We've had people post what appeared to have been a last message suicide note," Harding said. "We've had a few instances where as a result of the members of the group getting in touch with each other, within minutes we've had people identify a problem, start contacting each other and (it) has resulted in several occasions (of) police and paramedics locating somebody in time before they ended their own life."
> 
> Harding said those posts only come every few months, but because there are so many people from across all time zones in Canada, someone is almost always online to help.
> 
> "We can reach people anywhere at any time of day. It's awesome," Harding said. "It's so friggin' easy and fast because it's on Facebook."
> 
> The only aspect of the group that leads to hesitation is that it is composed of military members of all ranks, up and down the chain of command.
> 
> "Most people get it," Harding said. "In the infrequent instances where people say something that might be problematic, usually people are cognizant that; OK this person is having trouble, they don't need to be hammered on, they need to be helped."
> 
> In addition to connecting "brothers and sisters" in need, the group lists numerous formal resources such as mental health and veterans crisis lines. The group also introduces members to additional informal groups, including the 33 CBG (Canadian Brigade Group) Wellness Group.
> 
> Started by David Munroe in the fall of 2014, the group also brings serving members, veterans and also police officers, EMS, RCMP and firefighters together for peer support.
> 
> Munroe joined the Armoured Corp. in 1984. During his career, he deployed to Cyprus, Cambodia, and twice to Bosnia. Munroe retired as a sergeant in 2007, became a part-time reservist, and is now the Ontario Regiment's regimental sergeant-major in Oshawa. During the day, Munroe works as a logistics co-ordinator for the Canada Training Group.
> 
> Munroe saw that 31 and 32 brigades had wellness groups already, and since 33 brigade covers most of Ontario, he thought it was important to start. With more than 400 members, the group is growing. The conversation on the group is good, but Munroe has also provided his phone number so members can contact him directly.
> 
> "We've had a few instances where we've had to react and make sure this guy, or whoever, wasn't going to hurt themselves. We call the police and get them to a hospital and get them looked at, and go from there," Munroe said. "Sometimes they just need someone to talk to."
> 
> Munroe recalls a member in CFB Petawawa who asked Munroe to call his friend. Calling him up from Pickering, the person in Petawawa said they'd been drinking and had guns. Staying on the line, Munroe contacted the Military Police and the Ontario Provincial Police to get help to the person as quickly as possible.
> 
> "We don't do this kind of work because we want recognition," Munroe said. "We do it because it is the right thing to do, helping other soldiers."
> 
> When it is too late and Munroe hears of a soldier or veteran committing suicide, he admits he cries.
> 
> "Especially if I know them, or have served with people who knew them," Munroe said. "It really hits home, and I ask: 'what else could we have done?' Then you come to the realization that you've done everything you could. It's up to that person to want to make the commitment to either get better or end it.
> 
> "There's only so much you can do, and once you realize that ... the pain doesn't go away, but it becomes less, knowing you've done everything you can."
> 
> Munroe said the perspective of mental health in the military has changed a lot for the better.
> 
> "Back in the dark days, the dinosaur days, whatever you want to call it, you were sick, lame and lazy," Munroe said. "Now we encourage our soldiers: you know you get hurt, you get help.
> 
> "Like I tell my guys, a broken brain and a broken leg are the same thing, they can be fixed. You break you leg, it's never going to be as strong as before you broke it. You break your brain, you get PTSD or an operational stress injury, it can be fixed, but you're not going to be the same."
> 
> steph.crosier@sunmedia.ca
> 
> Twitter.com/StephattheWhig
Click to expand...



More on LINK.


----------



## brihard

Thanks George, but I'm getting too much of it. I work with a good team, and the membership of the group is amazing in the instant compassion they show for people who need help. Our work has also been made far easier as we've become better integrated with the regional Veteran Well Being Networks and other service providers. b
Basically, the collective efforts of everyone make it easy to look impressive as an individual in a leadership role, but I do no more than my own share of the heavy lifting. It's the people spending hours on the phone with a hurting buddy, or driving across town to check on a friend or stranger who make it what it is.

It HAS been hugely rewarding to see people present with a problem, get help, and begin to come through the other side. The lives saved or improved make it all well worth it.


----------



## George Wallace

That being said, Brian, it was you who got the whole ball rolling and found the right mix to make it grow to what it is.


----------



## dimsum

Taken from one of my favourite quotes, and very apt in this case, from the Talmud:

"And whoever saves a life, it is considered as if he saved an entire world."


----------



## kratz

I'm willing to shill for Bell Let's Talk, January 27th.

When we first sent up the count online, the response was immediate.  I'm not too proud to admit, old shipmates contacted me and were a great asset. IF we haven't started yet for 2016, check.


----------



## Kat Stevens

I put this on facebook, and thought it might fit here.  It's been a terrible few weeks on a personal friends loss basis, and needed to vent it.  If not helpful or relevant, please move/delete at your pleasure.

I'm compelled to write this. I'm no word master, but need to get this out. Nobody can know your struggle, and nobody else has your personal demons. Those are yours. But most of us have those little voices that whisper in our ear in the still of the night. The one that makes you question the point in carrying on, when all you really want to do is sleep and never wake. The voice that tells you how easy it would be and how much better off everyone would be without you around to complicate their lives. Well guess what? THAT VOICE LIES. Nobody is better off without you here. Nobody, you included. I've been there. I drove around for two years with a length of rope in the truck, waiting for the perfect tree to come along. I had the plan. Nothing fancy or showy. Just one day, gone. I had a good chat with that voice once I got four other lives dropped on my doorstep who depended on me. At last, a new mission. For the most part, that voice has been pretty quiet the last few years, but some nights, the sleep won't come, and there's a barely there whisper just behind me, inviting me home to the Dark Place. Some nights I go there, but it's a quick visit, thankfully, and I have no desire to live there any more. If you can't or won't find the strength to fight that voice any longer, call someone who will help. No solo missions, we learn that pretty early in our careers, everyone needs a fire-team partner, and this is the biggest firefight of your life, don't face it alone. You don't have to. Help is here, just suck it up and reach out, a hero ain't nothin' but a sandwich, and pride is just a bunch of lions that will chew you up eventually.
C/S Cat, out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Great post Kat. You've summed up how a lot of people feel, but lack the words to get it out.


----------

